# What are your rats favorite foods?



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

I am curious. I was checking out the rat diet list in the rat health section. It made me wonder what kind of foods rats really enjoy. 
I know each rat is different, but it's a fun thought to see what foods might be liked more than another. =)


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

EGGS. Oh my gosh.. I have to open the cage and just drop it, otherwise my normally sweet, loving, snugly rats CHOMP to get it!!

The only treat they bite over.. I've seen fights break out with my boys over that last itty, bitty scrap of egg!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

there are these organic cheerios for babies called "happy puffs"... they have kale powder on them... for some reason, the rats lovvee them!!! they also love broccoli... one of my rats goes nuts at the smell of soup, lol






today, the bouillon soup powder was in reach, and she was determined to get it in the cage... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Spaghetti bolognaise (spelling?) probably not the healthiest but my boys go crazy for it! As for something that's healthy, then any of the Gerber baby puffs...haven't come across a flavour they don't like. Unflavoured monkey nuts are also a big hit, they love cracking open the shell & gobbling up the peanuts...I don't give too many as I know they are pretty fatty.


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh wow, hehe I am writing down some of the foods everyone is mentioning. I might give them a whirl on my furbabies too. Last night I made some Pasta for them with homemade tomato sauce. It was a huge hit, especially with Milo and Andy. Next time I will try and get some photos of them grubbing. xD


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

my girls seemed to like homemade whole wheat pasta... oohh and any kind of yogurt!  its good for them too  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

I picked up a ton of greek yogurt today. Maybe I will see if mine like yogurt too. ^^


----------



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

Peas. My rats will do anything for a pea. My boy Ampersand is a rescue who doesn't like being picked up (he'll hop on your shoulder and groom you and sleep in your lap, but if you try and grab him he throws a hissy fit) will tolerate it for a pea or six. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

Greek yogurt and hardboiled eggs! My boys go nuts for an egg, or for some yogurt. It's adorable. They also will eat almost anything I put a dab of peanut butter in; I don't like to add too much because of the sticky factor, but boy do they love it. One day I was feeling really out of it (well, I hadn't had any coffee yet and it was early...ha!) so I didn't realize what I was doing until I'd already made a hideous mixture of egg, yogurt, peanut butter and cheerios and they had vapors over it. Yuck!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Eggs, carrots, and frozen peas!


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Chips (any flavor), Chicken nuggets, Yogurt, Chocolate chips, Nutella, uhhh my rats like pretty much anything. 
They do not like eggs though surprisingly.
All of these are only given as occasional treats by the way.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh all of my boys hate egg which is weird as it seems to be a hit with most rats & a good source of protein...oooh I forgot about yoghurt...I always let my babies lick the pot after I have one


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Crunchy whole wheat uncooked pasta, spinach leaves, and BLUEBERRIES!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

spinach is one thing i can't get themto eat.. bak choy they seem to like though.. hmm.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Soup, specially with bits of cabbage or spinach, yogurt, peas for one of them, chestnuts, pasta cooked or raw, they dont seem to mind heh. Oh and carrots too... And tuna... I have never tried eggs though, maybe tomorrow before moving to the new house


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

My little guys go through phases, first it was peanuts, then it was bananas, then dog food (low protein as treats only), their current big thing is uncooked 8 grain porridge.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Yesterday night they tried some Greek Yogurt. They liked it but was not obsessed with it. 
Andy seemed to like it more than the others. Today I let them all try some chex mix cereal and they went wild for it. xD


----------



## IGotTheMusicInMe (Dec 6, 2012)

Dried pomegranates. I just brought one home today from my new job at a feed store, and my normally ADD rat couldn't leave it alone. I think it's the first thing that's gotten her to boggle as well


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Anything that is given to them. Really. They go nuts for everything!

This is why I always have "testers" sent out before new products hit my site because I know that my boys will love whatever I make, so they aren't very useful as a sample audience!


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Avocado and cat treats. I think they like the meaty/fishy flavor. They really go nuts for Meow Mix, it seems to be the favorite brand so far. They don't really like dog food though. Neither do I 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

My girls LOVE almond milk. I'm lactose intolerant so it's all I use and they go crazy for it. They also love the little yogurt treats that are shaped like blueberries. We ran out for a while, and when we finally were able to get some, you would think they had been starving they grabbed those berries so fast. 
They love Cheerios, the Target store brand. It sounds crazy, but they actually have a preference. They figured out how to open the box and it was all over. Can you say spoiled?!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

All of my rats go completely crazy for eggs, but Rumor really loves Innova dog food and my other girly goes nuts for frozen blueberries. Momma rat loves bread type items and Ian isn't out of his shell yet so he will nibble everything the girls eat but won't show how well he loves it yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EndlessDream (Jul 9, 2012)

Cooked rice, peas, and yogies. They get peas and cooked rice and they start to shovel it into their mouths through the cage bars before I can even get it inside to them! And oh, the yogies... all you have to do is crinkle the bag and they start their "treat dance" the one that involves jumping and scrambling and waving their little paws out the bars in excitement.


----------



## thesmallerprint (Oct 28, 2012)

My two girl's absolute favourite thing is chicken. They also like tuna, cheerios, raspberries and banana. Cooked pasta is a hit too, once i gave them a strand of spaghetti and they had a sort of tug of war over it. The girl i had many years ago loved dandelion leaves, of all things!


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

My girls go absolutely crazy over baked salmon - they love it! They also like pasta, rice, peas, brocolli - most vegetables but not too fond of carrots. Haven't really found anything they dont like though....


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine love peanuts and carrots, also they will dig through their food dish for the Total cereal flakes...LOVE them


----------

